# Royal Dune Resort @ Port Royal HHI, SC



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2015)

Was "Building Three(3) refurbishing completed at the end of February 2015 as schedule?

Has anyone stayed at Royal Dunes in the past week that can give me an update?

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 23, 2015)

Any new information about Royal Dunes updates of villas?


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 27, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Was "Building Three(3) refurbishing completed at the end of February 2015 as schedule?
> 
> Has anyone stayed at Royal Dunes in the past week that can give me an update?
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.



I have confirmed building 1 & 2 were refurbished. Was building #3 refurbishing completed?


----------

